# Blackheads [email protected]#$%^@



## SagMaria (Jan 12, 2007)

Seriously I've had these buggers since I was 13 and they have progressivly gotten worse.  They cover my nose, cheeks and chin and nothing I have tried works.  Is this something a dermatologist would need to be seen about?  What are your girls' solutions?  MONEY IS NO OBJECT!!  Thanks yal!!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you currently doing anything to treat them? Yes- seeing a dermatologist could definitely help you. Seeing a good aestetician who specializes in facials and skincare may also be beneficial.


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 12, 2007)

Any suggestions for treatments, products, etc., etc.?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Are you currently doing anything to treat them? Yes- seeing a dermatologist could definitely help you. Seeing a good aestetician who specializes in facials and skincare may also be beneficial._


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 12, 2007)

blackheads need to be extracted by a dermatologist or aestetician - unlike whiteheads they dont just go away with time, your blackheads need to be unearthed to be completely ridded of them


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 12, 2007)

if you go to the aestetician or derm. they can give you suggestions on what treatments you should go forward with since none of us can see your skin in person.


----------



## jenii (Jan 12, 2007)

The only way I know of is to get a facial. The esthetician will be able to extract the blackheads. After that, you can do things to try and *prevent* the blackheads, but honestly if you get them, you get them. There's no way to stop getting blackheads entirely, as far as I know. You just have to get facials.


----------



## aeni (Jan 12, 2007)

After seeing said derm or est:
http://www.bodytoolz.com/IBS/SimpleC...id/315521.html

And Biore strips.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_After seeing said derm or est:
http://www.bodytoolz.com/IBS/SimpleC...id/315521.html

And Biore strips._

 

comedone extractors when used improperly can lead to scarring. please do not use one by yourself. heck, i'm an esthetician and i don't use one. i think they're useless and dangerous.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 13, 2007)

exfoliating perhaps????? well for me, i use to have a couple of blackheads just round my nose, then i went on to use a proper face exfoliator and that seemed to get rid of them.  I've been exfoliating my face now for about a month and since then i haven't seen another blackhead on my nose.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

oh dear. my nose is full of them. what about the myth (sorry, watching mythbusters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that you can sort of "pull" them out with a needle if they're large enough?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 13, 2007)

I also suggest seeing a dermatologist.  He or she can tell you what to do to help prevent them and prescribe something to get rid of them.


----------



## sewpunk (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_oh dear. my nose is full of them. what about the myth (sorry, watching mythbusters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that you can sort of "pull" them out with a needle if they're large enough?_

 
My husband does this... he is tall (6'4") and well, I guess his pores are large. (larger then any of ours).  After he does a Biore strip, he can tweeze out the rest if his black heads since they are half pulled out from the strip.  They are all just on his nose.

I also have black heads on my nose.  What I do is use salicylic acid toner, lactic acid lotion, retinol creams and Biore strips (all in different applications just switching up every day with a different product, and all just on my nose) to fight them off... and I still have them!  Although they are small and only noticeable in a magnification mirror.  I just got the mircodelivery peel, I hope this helps them out a little bit...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 

 
_My husband does this... he is tall (6'4") and well, I guess his pores are large. (larger then any of ours).  After he does a Biore strip, he can tweeze out the rest if his black heads since they are half pulled out from the strip.  They are all just on his nose.

I also have black heads on my nose.  What I do is use salicylic acid toner, lactic acid lotion, retinol creams and Biore strips (all in different applications just switching up every day with a different product, and all just on my nose) to fight them off... and I still have them!  Although they are small and only noticeable in a magnification mirror.  I just got the mircodelivery peel, I hope this helps them out a little bit..._

 
mine aren't noticeable unless you look really closely either. the times ive used biore strips, i dont think theyve done anything. maybe i should try to do that then pull them out...hmm.. thanks


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

without knowing your skin history, what you are currently using/doing for it, and without your having visited a dermatologist my biggest suggestion is to see a dermatologist, and perhaps discuss trying a retinoid treatment.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 15, 2007)

Short term treatment: go get a facial. Your skin will feel beautiful, and it'll never look or feel cleaner.

Long term treatment: talk to a dermatologist. They may only recommend facials or getting a different treatment.


----------



## lara (Jan 15, 2007)

Mario Badescu silver powder! Better to break down the blackhead and have it work itself out natrually rather than have painful extractions done.


----------



## circe221 (Jan 15, 2007)

Try some sort of peel - like a light glycolic or lactic acid peel to start. I have been doing at-home peels for @2 years now and my skin has never looked better. I started at a low % glycolic and am now up to 12% TCA peels once every other month.

I have gotten peels from platinumskincare.com and makeupartistschoice.com. Both are great and the prices are extremely reasonable!

The peels are especially effective at getting rid of blackheads on the nose. The very first peel I did I remember them just literally falling out!


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Mario Badescu silver powder! Better to break down the blackhead and have it work itself out natrually rather than have painful extractions done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have GORGEOUS skin!  What is your whole regime?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_oh dear. my nose is full of them. what about the myth (sorry, watching mythbusters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that you can sort of "pull" them out with a needle if they're large enough?_

 
i think what you are thinking about are if your blackheads are covered over with skin...an esthetician can use a lancet to properly break the skin covering it and extract it that way. the needle isn't used to extract the blackhead itself, just break the skin.


----------



## OBseSsedSpeNDer (Jan 15, 2007)

i know that money is no object, but the cheapest way i got my blackheads to go away is this product called "Blackhead eliminating daily scrub" by neutrogena. it has salicylic acid in it already and it doesn't overdry your skin. 
you should try it out because i know that it's less than $10 <33


----------



## lara (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_You have GORGEOUS skin!  What is your whole regime?_

 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=644434#post644434 - that's all of it!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 23, 2007)

oh u aren't the only one with a black head prob!!! i have black heads AND white heads!!! i have to extract my white heads atleast 3x's a week or else my nose looks all gross.  i cant get my black heads out though. they are like DEEEEEP in! ;/


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 24, 2007)

I've tried Biore strips and they don't work for me.  I really love Origins' Clear Improvement Mask to draw out all those nasty blackheads!  Give it a try, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------

